

NAT Primer: How your home router works - protocol_man
http://calthrup.blogspot.com/2009/02/nat-primer.html

======
Hexstream
I'm no networking expert but I think NAT doesn't assign the IP addresses, DHCP
does. And at least on my router, you can turn off DHCP and setup static IP
addresses for your nodes instead (you can even use some static, some DHCP).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Address_Translation>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhcp>

edit: I don't think he was claiming that either, it's just that someone trying
to learn networking basics from that article could easily get misguided.

~~~
timcederman
I upvoted you before reading the article, however, after reading it I don't
see the author claiming anything of the sort. Instead they just gloss over the
IP allocation and focus on how translation occurs from a 'public' IP to a
'private' IP.

